# Feeding my puppy " ADULT " food !



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

*hey

ive bought today the ROYAL CANIN ADULT and start feeding my puppy !
ITS WROTE : ADULT (OVER 10 MONTH OLD) !!

AND MY MALTESE IS STILL PUPPY 4 MONTH OLD , ITS OKAI OR NOT OKAI ?!?!*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The food should be labeled "Formulated for All Life Stages" to be appropriate for puppies. I would try to switch this bag for another food that's specifically for puppies, or all life stages.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Bailey&Me said:


> The food should be labeled "Formulated for All Life Stages" to be appropriate for puppies. I would try to switch this bag for another food that's specifically for puppies, or all life stages.


*Oh my gosh :S
already opened it and start feeding my puppy !
Uhhhh !*


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am confused. So MANY folks answered this for you yesterday and advised against it. I know your choices might be limited BUT if there are puppies there then I am pretty sure there will be a quality puppy food there too.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

glo77 said:


> I am confused. So MANY folks answered this for you yesterday and advised against it. I know your choices might be limited BUT if there are puppies there then I am pretty sure there will be a quality puppy food there too.





Sweetmaltese4life said:


> *I *would think so because that's what my pup is eating and he is doing great I never heard anything bad against it.
> However I don't know everything so if anyone here is against please explain.


look this for example !


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

Fozi, on your thread from yesterday, someone suggested adding a little extra meat or egg to the adult kibble you have bought, to bring the amount of protein up just a bit. Good idea. 
Generally, it seems the dog food companies will produce puppy kibble, either small or large breed, and the breed-specific ones for when they are adult. Maybe your vet didn´t realise that? 

I also don´t use Royal Canine, as it has grain in it, but others get along fine with it.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

LilSuz said:


> Fozi, on your thread from yesterday, someone suggested adding a little extra meat or egg to the adult kibble you have bought, to bring the amount of protein up just a bit. Good idea.
> Generally, it seems the dog food companies will produce puppy kibble, either small or large breed, and the breed-specific ones for when they are adult. Maybe your vet didn´t realise that?
> 
> I also don´t use Royal Canine, as it has grain in it, but others get along fine with it.


Ok so i can feed him the royal canin maltese with adding some egg and meat ? will be alright ?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fozi1993 said:


> Ok so i can feed him the royal canin maltese with adding some egg and meat ? will be alright ?


That is what I would do, if I were in your situation.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sylie said:


> That is what I would do, if I were in your situation.


ok thats awesome , i waited this answer <3
now im comfortable little bit !


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

Why did you buy the adult food when you asked about this in another thread and was told to get puppy food?


When asking a question use this question mark? Not this exclamation mark !


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

MustangMama said:


> Why did you buy the adult food when you asked about this in another thread and was told to get puppy food?
> 
> 
> When asking a question use this question mark? Not this exclamation mark !


Because my VET said i can feed him this food , but i didnt trusted her thats why i asked here after !


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

Maybe what your vet meant is *ROYAL CANIN* brand just the puppy version not adult. I've heard vets and breeders that recommend it.
So I feed my puppy the puppy version of *ROYAL CANIN* x-small puppy.

I did a little reading and was recommended *Fromm Four Star*. 
I personally don't think *ROYAL CANIN* x-small puppy is bad to feed your puppy just from what dogfoodadvisor says *FROMM Four Star* is better. 
The website's reason is because a *FROMM Four Star* has "a moderate amount of *various species* as its main sources of animal protein, thus earning the brand *4 stars*." Personally I think the reason they say that is because *FROMM Four Star *offers different kibble options like duck or chicken...ect.
So eventually I will switch from this bag of *ROYAL CANIN* x-small PUPPY 








to *FROMM Four Star*.










Here is the link to the Royal Canin Breed dry kibble
Royal Canin Breed Health Nutrition Puppy Food | Review | Rating | Recalls

Here is the link to the Fromm Four Star dry kibble
Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls

I hope this helps.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee is now on Royal Canin due to the fact that she has bladder stones (2) 
Her food has to be low in protein. Rylee would not eat the food. So I decided to try to mix her old food with the new. Well I have to tell you Rylee is pretty smart she has mastered the Kinder skill of sorting so you guessed it she ate all of her old food and left the new food. My husband then decided to taste the food (yuck) and it tasted like nothing. He goes on line and finds some flavors to spray on the food so she would find it more tasting. People on the site did say that once the dog was use to the product they would not eat the food plain. Rylee is free fed and I did not really want the food out all day with the flavoring. As of now she is eating the food without flavor and is growling at the food. She growled at her old food too. If Rylee did not have the bladder stones she would still be on her original brand of foodRylee is now on Royal Canin due to the fact that she has bladder stones (2) 
Her food has to be low in protein. Rylee would not eat the food. So I decided to try to mix her old food with the new. Well I have to tell you Rylee is pretty smart she has mastered the Kinder skill of sorting so you guessed it she ate all of her old food and left the new food. My husband then decided to taste the food (yuck) and it tasted like nothing. He goes on line and finds some flavors to spray on the food so she would find it more tasting. People on the site did say that once the dog was use to the product they would not eat the food plain. Rylee is free fed and I did not really want the food out all day with the flavoring. As of now she is eating the food without flavor and is growling at the food. She growled at her old food too. If Rylee did not have the bladder stones she would still be on her original brand of food.


----------

